# Arbor Day



## TreeLady (Mar 27, 2006)

With Arbor day just around the corner, I was wondering what some other businesses do to celebrate?


----------



## Newfie (Mar 27, 2006)

10% off an all take-downs.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TreeLady (Mar 27, 2006)

I was just getting my flyer together...

Have two topped and the third one's free.
Happy Arbor Day!


----------



## Newfie (Mar 27, 2006)

I was toying with the idea of a sale on the planting of invasive species.


----------



## begleytree (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok, guess I will be the first serious reply!
Last year I assembled the local brownie girl scout troop (my daughter is a member) and I donated a dwarf newport plum to a local retirement home, where I supervised a bunch of girls planting and mulching the tree, amid local newspaper coverage.
The home got a free tree planted, the girl scouts received a merit badge, and the pics were run in the local 2 papers about 6 total times throughout last year. That was my award. Total cost to me, $20 and an hour of my time.
Haven't decided about this year yet.
-Ralph


----------



## Husky288XP (Mar 27, 2006)

I will be planting Ailanthus altissima seedlings.


----------



## TreeLady (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh, can I get some cuttings for my fence row of honeysuckle and english Ivy?


----------

